# Bowfishing and Crossbows ?????



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

I know that Bowfishing is covered in the Fishing Regs. and not the Hunting Regs. Now that the Crossbow has been made legal for most of the hunting seasons, is it also legal for Bowfishing? Thanks


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

The fisheries order just uses the term "bow and arrow". 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FO_219.10_317508_7.pdf


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Plus, if you read the fishing guide it states :
-------------------
Unlawful fishing methods:

Fish with your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211449--,00.html

I recall reading somewhere that is exception if you have a medical crossbow permit for hunting.


----------

